# FEEDING RAW.?



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

ive been thinking about this with 2 things in mind....whats best for maximus and the financial differences between feeding kibble and feeding raw......does anyone feed raw and how are there dog/dogs doing on it..?? and where would be the best place to get info and or buy raw feed..??? thanks..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sydney just posted a thread with a link on buying raw meat not that long ago. I feed a raw diet to Chalice for about 6-7 mos she was having a lot of issues with puking. i gave her cooked brown rice, raw chicken, yams green beans, carrots, yogurt (organic) eggs and someother veggies too. She never liked the beets but loved the other stuff. If you do a search I think you will find a number of threads on this topic.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a good place to start: Raw Food Pit Bull Diets for Beginners


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

It can be cost effective, but it all depends on what is available to you. I feed both my dogs raw. Sydney 100% and Ziggi 70% raw/30% kibble (mainly because I still have some kibble) both are doing very well on this. It works for us, but it isn't for everyone, there is a lot more involved and you have to make sure they are getting what they require. One person/website is not going to be able to tell you what that is, but they can get you started and you will have to tailor your diet from there on. 

I recently changed the style of my feeding and it seems to be far more effective so far. I now feed pre-mixed veggies, plus probiotics, and one type of meat (per feeding) I mix all this with warm water to look like a thick stew right before feeding. The water helps warm the meat without putrification (since cold food slows down digestion) and also hydrates the dog. I have noticed that my dogs especially Ziggi (who I have had water issues with) are not constantly thirsty anymore, even after exercise.

You also have to be patient with a raw diet, depending on your dog, and how it detoxes. Remember that it takes about 6 weeks to notice any changes, and you will need to properly balance the digestive system with probiotics. A canines digestive system is naturally acidic in order to digest the raw food without putrification, and kibbles contain chemicals (to preserve the food)that kill off the good natural bacteria in the dogs system.

So throwing up, and mucousy stools are a normal detox of a dogs system that is being switched back to a more natural diet. 

OMG I am rambling sorry...hope some of this helps


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah and if you do switch to raw, but choose to continue feeding some kibble split these feedings because kibble and raw require different digestive enzymes to process the food and if all of the food is no digested properly it can putrify in the dogs system.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks to all those who answered..i guess i have a lot research ahead of me....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good stuff Syd, we feed a 50/50


----------

